# Inkjet water slide decal paper in Canada



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Any sources for inkjet water slide decal paper in Canada? I've checked the local shops and nobody carries it. Thanks


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I found some at Staples a while a few months ago but haven't seen it since. Actually, I saw some at Wal-Mart in the stationary section as well. It's not cheap.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I get mine at a modeling store - modeller's choice - in Hamilton.

It's about $10 for 3 sheets.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Most model/hobby stores carry it.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

> Most model/hobby stores carry it.


Nothing like that in these parts, I'd have to buy online.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I found one hobby place around here that carries it and she had to order it from Britain. It was $17/sheet.

I found it online for a LOT less per sheet and like an idiot, didn't bookmark it 

I'm afraid many Candian's will have to wait until the Chinese get heavily into modelling so we can get it in the dollar store for a buck for 50 sheets largetongue


----------

